# M-audio oxygen 88 or akai mpk88?



## arnau (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi There, I want to get a new 88 controller and after considering several options I focused in these two. Any advice based on your experience playing with them?

Thanks so much,
Arnau


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jan 14, 2012)

I purchased both an M-audio oxygen 61 & keystation 61 and both were HORRIBLE!! The keyboard on the oxygen felt like a toy! The keystation felt MUCH better, but the velocity mapping was HORRIBLE! I'd have to slam the key to get anything above 100, and the velocity curve was NOT ADJUSTABLE!! 

Stay far, FAR away from M-audio controllers. I've heard the Axiom line is quality (and I haven't played one) but given my experiences I will not purchase another cheap M-audio keyboard! HORRIBLE!!


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello Arnau,

I was in the same situation -- between these two. I've had the Oxygen 88 for about 8 months now and it's served me well. I've not heard any negative comments about the MPK88, though, and I did a lot of scouring the internet for opinions on these two. The MPK88 seems like the better board from common opinion. Mainly what pushed me to the O88 is that the mod wheel is in line with the keys. If I'd bought the MPK88, the mod wheel would be beneath the top surface of my desk and unuseable. So just a personal thing.

I think the O88 is quite a bit less expensive. I'm not sure the velocity response is quite as accurate as it might be, though. Either that or my playing may just be so atrocious that I can't keep an accurate hand, which could very well be the case. :D I've had no problems with it. Nice feel and action. I think it's in a very different quality level from the other m-audio keyboards. I don't like those much at all.

Anyway, that's one opinion on the Oxygen. I'm sure you'll get some first hand opinions on the MPK88.

Best,
Mahlon


----------



## José Herring (Jan 14, 2012)

As a rule I stay away from anything M-audio. I had the keystation 88 a few years back and it was a terrible horrible experience. I hear good things about the Akai. I'm thinking of picking it up myself.


----------



## Resoded (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm about to purchase the AKAI MPK88 myself. It seems very good.


----------



## utopia (Jan 14, 2012)

I was also looking for a 88 key midi controller. Checked out a lot of them (even the Doepfer lmk 4+) - nothing could beat the keyboard of Roland RD-700NX which felt like a real piano keyboard to me. But the roland was way too expensive for a simple midi controller usage. Heres hoping that we shall see something new announced the winter namm in 5 days. I still feel the market of 88 heavy weighted controllers is undersaturated and I can't seem to find my ultimate midi keyboard.


----------



## mikebarry (Jan 14, 2012)

I have the MPK 88 and it is very solid. I am deeply into consistant piano action and this keyboard offers the best response for anything in its price range. A few guys at our studio also use the keyboard and share my satisfaction.

M-Audio is about the worst company I've ever dealt with in terms of craftsmanship - their products are extremely poor.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 14, 2012)

+1
I Had the Keystation 88, it was horrible,the only thing worse than the spongy action was the midi implementation,I was very happy to get rid of it!
I have been an Akai(samplers) user for years but I'd hesitate in recommending anything Akai anymore, they were bought by Numark,the support is as bad as I have ever seen and the quality of Akai IMO is a distant , vague memory, they are certainly a shell of the Akai we grew up with.
I found a great deal on a Yamaha KX-8( now discontinued) which I really like, nice action , midi implementation etc...the only negative no aftertouch, if needed I have a Roland XP-30 for that.
I'd avoid anything Maudio or Akai & maybe look at Yamaha,they are generally reliable,have nice action and are priced right.


----------



## autopilot (Jan 14, 2012)

I have the AKAI MPK-88.

It's good. I use about a 20th of all the knobs and pads, but assume that will change as I use it more. That's a good thing as the thing will grow with me. 

The action's fine. I have played better keys, but for it's price / feature set I think it's well worth trying it in your shop and seeing if your fingers like it. 

Certainly no complaints with build / quality etc ...


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jan 14, 2012)

If anyone is looking to for an AKAI MPK88 I found this great limited time deal that will save you over $100: http://www.hellomusic.com/ec/DealMain.aspx?did=12665

If you do want to purchase at this price, please join the group using my link: http://www.hellomusic.com/invite/153554/JonathanTimpe

If you use that link to sign up I get $25 towards a future deal. :D (full disclosure) Please PM me if you do use it so I can keep tabs, as I just joined the group myself an unsure how it all works.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 14, 2012)

How about the CME UF80 Classic?


----------



## RobertTewes (Jan 14, 2012)

I have owned an M Audio Pro Keys 88 board for about 3 years. The LEDs on the board died within a few months. I RMA'd the first one back at my cost and they replaced it with a new keyboard. This one had the same DEFECT. When the same thing happens within the same time frame I must assume it is a poorly designed product. Additionally, the M-Audio keyboard had a pretty lame velocity curve function, and no after touch.
As a recent purchaser of the AKAI MPK88, all I can say is THANK YOU. It feels good, plays well, has after touch and a responsive velocity. A much better board, for about the same price as the M Audio product. No more M Audio: I have abandoned my Delta 1010lt in favor of a RME HDSPe/Multiface as well. Tired of little or no responsive support for products that claim to, but don't, work properly in Windows 7. No looking back.


----------



## SvK (Jan 14, 2012)

I love, love, love my Akai MPK88...it's built like early Roland Gear.....very well built ...I love the feel of the keyboard....

Ive had it for 8 months and its perfect.

THe 8 faders are spaced out very generously and moving them up and down feels super "oily" love it! Same goes for the endless rotaries....this thing is just awesome..

The pads are NOT cheap ...feel just like the original MPC60 series....

CME was what I had before...It is worse than junk/

best,
SvK


----------



## arnau (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi guys, I think I cleared up my mind! I'll go for AKAI. I really appreciate your comments.

Best!
Arnau

Sorry JT3_Jon but I have to buy it at Thomann (I'm from Spain)


----------



## shakuman (Jan 15, 2012)

arnau @ Sun Jan 15 said:


> Hi guys, I think I cleared up my mind! I'll go for AKAI. I really appreciate your comments.
> 
> Best!
> Arnau
> ...




There is a bad review about Akai MPK88 :twisted:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQxjsd3hWaA


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 15, 2012)

I am also looking for a new 88 key controller. Is the Akai MPK88 USB class-compliant (i.e. plug and play) and are there any breath controller solutions (to input a Yamaha BC3)?

Thanks in advance,

Justin


----------



## raywong (Jan 15, 2012)

I have the oxygen88 it is the worst keyboard I ever had. The keys bounce so much when you play staccato, often triggering 1 to 2 extra notes. It is impossible to play any fast repetition or program any fast drum part. Go to the music store and try to play a short note and watch how the key bounces up and down 3 times.


----------



## Arceo (Jan 15, 2012)

I for one would like to buy the AKAi MPK88, which seems a good upgrade of my ancient Fatar SL 990, but like most of the modern Master Keyboard, the MPK88 doesn't suit my ergonomics.

The fact is that I'm so used to have my computer keyboard stand on the the center of my Fatar, where the AKAI's has all the controllers and pad...

Am I the only one having this problem? Where do you guys keep your computer keyboard?

Cheers
Arceo


----------



## cc64 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm also looking into buying an MPK88. A friend of mine told me that they have a few Akais at the studio where he works but he finds that the keys are not as long as the standard we're used to. He finds that it's not comfortable when you're playing extended chords like 13ths etc... But, they just have the 25, 37 and 61 key models at the studio and he doesn't know if this is true for the 88.

Anyone care to comment?

Best,

Claude


----------



## SvK (Jan 15, 2012)

"The fact is that I'm so used to have my computer keyboard stand on the the center of my Fatar, where the AKAI's has all the controllers and pad... 

Am I the only one having this problem? Where do you guys keep your computer keyboard? " 

LIKE THIS: 

Your Palms rest on the top ledge of the MPK88...so left palm is just above the red face that reads MPK88. The right palm rests just above the drum pads.... 

It works great. 

best, 
SvK


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't like the feel of either but these days I trust Akai's quality control much more than I trust M-Audio's.


----------



## Resoded (Jan 15, 2012)

SvK @ 15th January 2012 said:


> "The fact is that I'm so used to have my computer keyboard stand on the the center of my Fatar, where the AKAI's has all the controllers and pad...
> 
> Am I the only one having this problem? Where do you guys keep your computer keyboard? "
> 
> ...



So it's true. Everything on the other side of the world _is_ upside down.


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 15, 2012)

SvK @ Sun Jan 15 said:


> I love, love, love my Akai MPK88...it's built like early Roland Gear.....very well built ...
> best,
> SvK



That's the best endorsement for MPK88 right there. The early Roland stuff was the best.

Best,
Mahlon


----------



## Krzys (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello

Thought i can not comment on the 88 version of the mpk line, i can say that the mpk49 functions as advertised. The only odd bit are the pads that seem to demand a touch too much touch to trigger a response. (there is a youtube video out there that explains how to open up the machine and put spacers between the pads and trigger mechanism thereby making the pads respond quicker....i have done the mod and it works well)

On a related side note, i find it interesting how the quality and expectations of quality vs price have changed. The very first keyboard controller i bought, and the one still being used today as the main input device, is a Yamaha KX88. It cost me in excess of $2400, yet it has functioned from day 1 until the present moment without any issue. I see that one can purchase an M-Audio Oxygen88 for around the $600 mark.....manufacturing standards cannot compete with such a low price point. 


Regards

Krzysztof Szychowski


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 15, 2012)

Krzys @ Sun Jan 15 said:


> On a related side note, i find it interesting how the quality and expectations of quality vs price have changed. The very first keyboard controller i bought, and the one still being used today as the main input device, is a Yamaha KX88. It cost me in excess of $2400, yet it has functioned from day 1 until the present moment without any issue. I see that one can purchase an M-Audio Oxygen88 for around the $600 mark.....manufacturing standards cannot compete with such a low price point.
> 
> 
> Regards
> ...



Nonetheless there are products by different companies that operate in the same price ranges with different degrees of quality control. M-Audio used to be one of the best in the inexpensive range and IMHO now they are one of the worst.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Jan 15 said:


> Nonetheless there are products form different companies that operate in the same price ranges with different degrees of quality control. M-Audio used to be one of the best in the inexpensive range and IMHO now they are one of the worst.



+1 /\~O


----------



## Arceo (Jan 16, 2012)

SvK @ Sun Jan 15 said:


> "The fact is that I'm so used to have my computer keyboard stand on the the center of my Fatar, where the AKAI's has all the controllers and pad...
> 
> Am I the only one having this problem? Where do you guys keep your computer keyboard? "
> 
> ...



Thak you Steven,
it's a precious suggestion!
I'd better think about it


----------



## SvK (Jan 16, 2012)

no problem,

best,
SvK


----------



## Krzys (Jan 16, 2012)

Nonetheless there are products by different companies that operate in the same price ranges with different degrees of quality control. M-Audio used to be one of the best in the inexpensive range and IMHO now they are one of the worst.[/quote]


Hello

That is part of my point, when one manufactures on the low end of the price point, one is on the leading edge of slipping when it come to quality manufacturing. There is not very much room to move before it all comes tumbling down cheep-o mountain.
The most important fact of the situation is that there are cities of people living in factories (in China) working very quickly to solder as many parts together as quickly as possible...being paid shockingly low hourly wages (64¢ an hour which equals $2.96 in US hourly wage when adjusted for living cost differences) all so that those who wish to, can purchase underpriced products. The Oxygen88 is 600 dollars...in some countries that's 1 years worth of wages, in China it's about 6 weeks of labour or just under 10% of a yearly factory worker income. 
I can't seem to see how i can expect these people working in the factory to maintain a level of quality i want when their wages and conditions are so unfair. Granted i fully expect another company to start a new factory and come out with a new better less expensive keyboard controller. Yes the first batch will be well built, the demand will be great, production will increase and the same cycle will take place.......it's unfair.


Regards

Krzysztof Szychowski


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 16, 2012)

Krzys @ Mon Jan 16 said:


> Hello
> 
> That is part of my point, when one manufactures on the low end of the price point, one is on the leading edge of slipping when it come to quality manufacturing. There is not very much room to move before it all comes tumbling down cheep-o mountain.
> The most important fact of the situation is that there are cities of people living in factories (in China) working very quickly to solder as many parts together as quickly as possible...being paid shockingly low hourly wages (64¢ an hour which equals $2.96 in US hourly wage when adjusted for living cost differences) all so that those who wish to, can purchase underpriced products. The Oxygen88 is 600 dollars...in some countries that's 1 years worth of wages, in China it's about 6 weeks of labour or just under 10% of a yearly factory worker income.
> ...



Indeed I do not blame the workers for this, the fault is with the companies and we as consumers also have to take some responsibility for wanting everything dirt cheap.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jan 16, 2012)

amen Krzysztof!


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 16, 2012)

The Oxygen 88 is really not that bad. And I couldn't stand m-audio from using their products in years past (don't get me started on drivers), so I was pleasantly surprised. This keyboad seems to be higher in quality than their others. Not the best mind you, but certainly not awful.

Mahlon


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 17, 2012)

I had 6 different KS88's and 1 ES88. The ES88 was so bad my son got that, now he has the ES88 and the last KS88.
The KS88's are the finest implmented MIDI Master controller for guys who need mulitple zones instead of this weak split that comes in handy at a Holiday Inn gig for pushing Bass.
Sadly The Oxygen uses the KS88 Keybed which wears out after 1 1/2 years of 6 x nights a week, and they save another 50 cents by not including a hardware MIDI Out Port, and has less PRGM-able buttons, but for 350 USD the KS88 was the best disposable 88 noter ever made, and it was easy to carry, Even a Female vocalist or feverish waittail cocktress could shoulder it...
I'll be using the Akai MPK88 at NAMM in 2 days and have just finished reading the manual, it also has wisely chose the M Audio Keystation Global MIDI CHannel which is good to hear, but can only do a split....?
That's pathetic but these days I have learned to be patient with CHinese made products.
I also beat the tar out of them immediately and if there's one loose screw it goes back.
But the Akais' Pads seem like a great addition. I can trigger segues, or prgm chnages depenging on the gig, so I can get over the weak split capability.
FWIW, Oberheim made the finest controller, with the most RAM and features, 8 Zones , 8 x MIDI out no cheap BS USB weakness, etc.
I just cant handle carrying 120 lbs. in an Anvil everynight, but if you like having a grand Pianos action, then switching the curves per 1024 of its presets to a 200A or slow bouncing Fender Rhodes it was great.
These days I whine publicly, but once I am playing I need to concentrate on the good things or I will look the part of a miserable Bastard.
I'd stay away from Oxygen though. It's a KS88 with less features for more money, same keybed, notes will suddenly trigger velocities of 128 only after 1 1/2 years.
It was OK for me as I bought a lot of 6 and the ES for 1800 USD. I am on my last one and won't be stupid enough to buy one used.
But it was easy for me to turn the first malfunctioning Ks88 into a synth controller, break out another new one for Pianos,, etc, and give junior another.
Sounds like I'll be bringing back the Akai as my form of payment for NAMM work. Use to make money now I work for free flights , sleep in strangers home and get to keep a demo unit that comes with a standard shipping box......
Beats nothing I suppose....
I'll be at JBowen SYnth, Carvin, Soniccore and some Rock God Booth with Johnny Rod, Carmine Appices guys, etc.
Cant wait to see some of their wifes in walkers wearing spandex......... o-[][]-o

ALso advise anyone using these CHinese Junkwagons to get a Decal of former noble hardware controllers to throw a curve at anyone filming or taking pictures. As you se my last KS88 which I am looking to dump uses an Oberheim decal, the foul word we know as M Audio cannot even be seen.

http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/7817/obiel.jpg


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 17, 2012)

chimuelo @ Tue Jan 17 said:


> ...Sadly The Oxygen uses the KS88 Keybed which wears out after 1 1/2 years of 6 x nights a week...



Since I'm not playing it hard 6 nights a week, mabye, hopefully, I'll get a little more mileage.

Mahlon


----------



## adg21 (Jan 29, 2012)

I might get an MPK88 for my much needed replacement. I have a couple of questions - hoping someone can kindly advise me because I cannot test it a local shop.

1) I am _really really _ picky about noisy keys. Nothing I hate more. Is the MPK88 on the quiet side?

2) It amazes me how many keyboards I've tried have keys that move around and aren't very firmly in place (black keys often biggest offenders). Do the keys move at all? 

Those might seem silly questions but to me are kind of important. Thanks!


----------



## Udo (Jan 29, 2012)

adg21 @ Mon Jan 30 said:


> I might get an MPK88 for my much needed replacement. I have a couple of questions - hoping someone can kindly advise me because I cannot test it a local shop.
> 
> 1) I am _really really _ picky about noisy keys. Nothing I hate more. Is the MPK88 on the quiet side?
> 
> ...



"Noisy" is relative. I find the MPK88 keys a bit noisy, but not disturbingly so.

The keyboard feels solid and well built, no moving keys (yet?).


----------



## arnau (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi to all. 

Finally I bought the MPK88. By the way, I'm not a pianist! I like the feeling of the keys but I have to say they are a little bit noisy for my taste. It has 4 different velocity curves so you can adjust your playing. IMO the best are the faders and knobs, nice feeling and very easy to setup...

Overall 8.5/10

I hope this helps.... 
Arnau


----------



## Jan16 (Jan 30, 2012)

I remember seeing a video on the internet where the reviewer demonstrated the MPK88, focusing also on the noise the keys made, but unfortunately I cannot find it anymore.

The noise of the keys was far too much for my taste. :cry: 
If this controller would have had a keybed that was less noisy it would have been a great option, but as it is, I find the noise of the keys too obnoxious.

So, if you want quiet keys, I don't think the AKAI is a good choice.


----------



## adg21 (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol: The opposite of what I wanted to hear. Yep I just saw that video too.
Oh well. Who in the world makes quieter weighted keybeds? Relatively speaking. I dislike deeper resonance / vibration the most. I wonder if the newer Studiologic ones are better in this regard. Or the new Doepfers? I like the keybed in the Nord 88, that's a great feel and on the quiet side but way expensive. I might just have to go semi-weighted in the end.

Anyways I'm sorry if I've hijacked this thread...


----------



## Resoded (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm about to purchase the MPK and I must admit that noisy keys does put me off a bit. Though considering the functions and quality, the MPK still seems like the best choice in that price range.


----------



## Hanu_H (Jan 31, 2012)

I have M-Audio Keystation 88ES and it's starting to break. One key is broken, it's givin the velocity of 127 even if I play softly. I've been happy with it, I am no pianist, so the semi-weighted keys feel okay for me. So I am also searching for new controller. I found only five controllers in the price range I am after. By M-Audio: Keystation 88ES, Prokeys Sono 88 and Oxygen 88. Then there is the Akai MPK88, but I don't need any extra knobs. What about the CME Z-Key 88??? It has all the features I need and it's pretty cheap. Anyone have any comments on that one?? Mostly on the reliability of it and how it works. I am running Windows 7 64bit, is it compatible with it?

Thanks,

-Hannes


----------



## SvK (Jan 31, 2012)

the CME is trash, junk awful......i owned it.

stay away.

best,
SvK


----------



## adg21 (Feb 7, 2012)

SvK @ Tue Jan 31 said:


> the CME is trash, junk awful......i owned it.
> 
> stay away.
> 
> ...


What exactly was wrong with the Z-Key 88?

Also do all mpk88 owners suffer this problem?


----------



## vrocko (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, I do suffer from that rattling. I don't know why they used hard plastic buttons instead of the soft rubber ones found on even the cheapest m-audio stuff. I actually cut rubber O-rings and inserted them in the gaps of the buttons. In that video I noticed some clicking noise which I do not have, but the keys are louder than most keyboards I have played. I must say besides the rattling this is a great unit.


----------



## adg21 (Feb 7, 2012)

I know it's a good unit for the price, many people are saying this and reviews are generally positive. The fact that the keys are non-graded also appeals to me.

How many buttons do you have to stuff with rubber? :shock: Was it straight forward?


----------



## vrocko (Feb 7, 2012)

adg21 @ Tue Feb 07 said:


> I know it's a good unit for the price, many people are saying this and reviews are generally positive. The fact that the keys are non-graded also appeals to me.
> 
> How many buttons do you have to stuff with rubber? :shock: Was it a straight forward?



I actually put them between all the buttons, even the performance control ones. The process was relatively simple, I just cut the rubber and placed them in the upper part of the buttons where there is the most gap, it took about a half hour. I have had it about six months and had even forgot about the problem till I saw this thread.


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 7, 2012)

I own the Mpk 88 - I did some classical recording on it - was surprisingly good somehow. I wish I could turn that damned tap tempo thing off.


----------



## vrocko (Feb 7, 2012)

mikebarry @ Tue Feb 07 said:


> I own the Mpk 88 - I did some classical recording on it - was surprisingly good somehow. I wish I could turn that damned tap tempo thing off.



Thats funny... I thought I was crazy because it was annoying the hell out of me. Electrical tape cut real small and its gone


----------



## Jan16 (Feb 8, 2012)

adg21 @ Tue Feb 07 said:


> SvK @ Tue Jan 31 said:
> 
> 
> > the CME is trash, junk awful......i owned it.
> ...



That's really awful and totally unacceptable for me. :( 
I use my old KORG T-1 as a masterkeyboard, and seeing this video makes me appreciate the quiet, smooth operation of the T-1 even more.


----------



## Hanu_H (Feb 8, 2012)

adg21 @ Wed Feb 08 said:


> What exactly was wrong with the Z-Key 88?


Yeah I am also interested to know. Also how it compares to the M-Audio Keystation 88ES. Better? Worse?

-Hannes


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 8, 2012)

Both are Junkwagon Rap Machines....OXy 88 is the same old Boss with less MIDI hardware I/O, less everything and the same POS Keybed.
Akai is kiddie crap at best.
Split only....? Hotel, Motel, Holiday Inn............

My problem is I have tried every year at NAMM to find a good controller, action isn't as important as MIDI resolution, but just want to feel and hear 8 different velocities ........
THe only thing I am finding are older heavier controllers, with the exception of the very newest LMK4+. It's an excellent, powerful, MIDI Master controller, portable...........But 1700 USD Street , and nobody sells these used over here.
If you want to stay indoors get a Digital Piano w/ MIDI Out and screw these Chinese junkwagons......
When gear gets worse, not better, I personally find that insulting....
I still have the KS88 and went through 1 every 2 years as I beat them 6 nights a week and daily. THe action goes to 127 and stays after so many beatings, the action just falls apart and never was that great to begin with, but it's MIDI design and layout/features was great for live perfomance. Sad they ruined it like everything else they seem to " change ".
You really nned to go to a specialty shop and play as many of these controllers as you can. Guitar Center has some Digital Pianos worth checking out, and the sound is a personal taste. But they sure feel good but different when you attach them to a PC/Mac.


----------



## adg21 (Feb 19, 2012)

For the 0% of people interested in what _I_ bought it was the Korg sp70 because, for a weighted keyboard, it has rather quiet keys, feels nice, and fits the criteria of being under £500. I used VelocityChecker and it doesn't read all velocities unfortunately (especially under about 30) but what the hell I like it it's cheap and cheerful and I couldn't find much else I liked.


----------



## Polarity (Feb 19, 2012)

SvK @ Sun 15 Jan said:


> "The fact is that I'm so used to have my computer keyboard stand on the the center of my Fatar, where the AKAI's has all the controllers and pad...
> 
> Am I the only one having this problem? Where do you guys keep your computer keyboard? "



I have it under the master keyboard! 
on a pull-out shelf


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy MPK88 owner here. It's a bit clunky, but if you're using it then you're using sampled sounds, and therefore won't be recording the clunky noise in the room. Doesn't bother me too much. Plus I got it brand new for £400 instead of £560 because the cardboard box it came in was slightly damaged. Whoop!

Having played with a few stage pianos & real pianos, the action on the MPK is fine. Not amazing, a bit heavy/stodgy (although perhaps it needs 'breaking in') but very playable and easy to get used to. It's a very good compromise of full-size weighted keys plus knobs and dials and pretty lights.

The pads are a bit naff though - as has been discussed elsewhere, they're not really suited for dynamic tabla sample playing, more 909 whack-with-a-hammer stuff. I'm going to mod my AKAI LPD8 first to see how easy the pad sensitivity mod is...


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 20, 2012)

adg21 @ Mon 30 Jan said:


> I might get an MPK88 for my much needed replacement. I have a couple of questions - hoping someone can kindly advise me because I cannot test it a local shop.
> 
> 1) I am _really really _ picky about noisy keys. Nothing I hate more. Is the MPK88 on the quiet side?
> 
> ...



Maybe you should watch the youtube video shakuman posted in this topic...


----------



## Udo (Feb 20, 2012)

SimonCharlesHanna @ Tue Feb 21 said:


> adg21 @ Mon 30 Jan said:
> 
> 
> > I might get an MPK88 for my much needed replacement. I have a couple of questions - hoping someone can kindly advise me because I cannot test it a local shop.
> ...


The MPK88 in the video is a lot noisier than mine.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 21, 2012)

adg21 @ 2.8.2012 said:


> SvK @ Tue Jan 31 said:
> 
> 
> > the CME is trash, junk awful......i owned it.
> ...




I thought that I found what I need...but hell no! Too noisy for me. Back in the day I had Roland Fantom X6 as a midi controller (didn't realize then how good it was to play it), but I sold it because I didn't use it's sounds etc. Now I have CME UF7 and I really hate it. 

Maybe you can't have a good 88key controller under a 1000euros? 
Well I just have to go and byu a lottery ticket and hope for the best...and buy Yamaha Clavinova...damm it :roll:


----------



## dmmnola (Feb 24, 2012)

I use the AKAI MPK88 and an Oxygen 2 controller. The Oxygen is very portable and I've done quite a bit of recording with it in my favorite coffee shop. However, if you want real piano key action and more versatility, the MPK88 is awesome.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello to all!
There are different opinions about the Akai and It is one to consider afterall. Akai is about 650euros, but at my local music shop they are selling secondhand Roland RD-700SX for 1000euros. There are a lot of things in RD-700SX which I don't need, but I liked the feel of the keyboard. 

I know that this thread is about M-audio and Akai...but how would you compare RD-700SX to Akai MPK88? I don't need controllers in the midi keyboard. I use iPad 2 for that.

Thanks!


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 20, 2014)

Got my Akai MPK88 2 days ago, and have been playing it a lot. I have to say that I am not at all as pleased as I had hoped to be. Here are my notes:

The keys are too noisy for my taste. There is also a fault from production that makes parts inside the center of the keyboard rattle whenever you play more central keys around middle C (but it's also heard when you play hard on the low/high keys). This is a very annoying noise when you're jamming out...

The keys are also quite hard and heavy, and it might just be me who isn't that used to heavy keys, but I can't for the life of me play fast repetitive percussion beats with stable velocities. It's impossible! Not sure if this is a problem with all 88 weighted keybeds, but it's really hard on the MPK88 for me.

When the modwheel is all the way down to 0, and you turn it up about 10% of the full range, nothing is happening in the MIDI. At 10% of the range, then CC01 will start from 0, and then go to 127, which also happens earlier than the full range.. Very unpleasant to find this out. I want the modwheel to start increasing CC01 from the absolute bottom of the modwheel, not have this "empty window of nothingness".

I do like the piano feel overall, it feels really qualitative. The heavy, deep and thick feel of them are just something to get used to. But the noise again... And the hardships with repetitive fast notes (especially for percussion) makes it somewhat of a turn-off for me.

I need to try more boards. I will try to return this back to Thomann in Germany, and perhaps get a better one for my preferences. Was thinking about the Oxygen 88, cuz I really love the programmability of the oxygen series. (though the keys of my old Oxygen 61 started to freak out quite early...)

It's a long and hard hunt for a good studioboard for your needs. 

W.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 20, 2014)

has anyone tried thre StudioLogic VMK88 - Keyboard Controller
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/660646-REG/StudioLogic_VMK_88_PLUS_VMK88_Keyboard_Controller.html (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/6 ... oller.html)
I like the compact size. 
but doesnt seem is seen around here much.


----------



## rJames (Sep 20, 2014)

I had a VMK 76 and it was not compact at all. But maybe when compared with ???

INHO DO NOT buy the Akai. I did and returned it immediately. The keyboard noise is not just loud it is annoying. Sounds like something metal underneath it is loose. 

Ended up with a Roland A-88 which is awesome except that it has very few control knobs.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 20, 2014)

did you mean the VMK176?
that ones does seem big. 

this is the vmk88 
http://www.harmonycentral.com/forum/for ... 18/364579-

and this the vmk176
http://en.audiofanzine.com/midi-keyboar ... 01768.html

is this the one you have?
it is much "deeper" than the new vmk88.

here is video showing more..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyZ8RBdLs0c#t=47
seems compact (not deep and not too tall. compared to everything else out there for 88 keys. except the deopher)


----------



## rJames (Sep 20, 2014)

gsilbers @ Sat Sep 20 said:


> did you mean the VMK176?
> that ones does seem big.


 Yes I did. I meant the 176.

And now I don't trust the company since the only problem it had was that it was sending all sorts of cc data. First I filtered out the pitch bend from incoming data (within Logic) and then the panning started to go wacky and a bunch of other things. Tried to clean pots and faders and it didn't work. So now I have the Roland.


----------



## dannthr (Sep 20, 2014)

Between my own and my workplace, I've tried:

Akai MPK88
Roland A-88
M-Audio Oxygen (smaller synth-action ones)
M-Audio Keystation
CME UF8
CME UF80
Deopfer LMK4+
Novation Impulse

The Deopfer LMK4+ knocks everything out of the park but the price for that keybed is $1200-$2000 depending on the model.

For the rest, under $1000 I would go with the Akai. The Roland is okay, the key action is slightly better on the Roland, in my opinion, but the Roland has a joystick, which is a dealbreaker for me, and it requires special drivers to operate (no plug-n-play on Mac).

I prefer the CME's action to the Akai as well, but the CME is built really cheaply and wears quickly (plus CME doesn't make them anymore).

The Akai is the best 88-key keyboard under $1000 that I've used. The drum pads are important for preserving the velocity sensitivity of your keyboard around the middle-C range--as percussion playing can quickly wear down your board.

In my opinion, the action is chunky, but I haven't liked the action on keyboards under $1000 anyway, so, meh.

The Keystation, as mentioned before, is like a toy--it feels cheap and it wears fast.

The Oxygens are surprisingly robust--as we use the 25 key version for all of our students' workstations--considering the amount of beatmaking that goes on with those. It's not too shabby for the price.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Sep 20, 2014)

I have no info regarding the Akai, but I do own the Oxygen 49 keys and I do not like it all. I had so much issues with it not working properly, no proper drivers, they are out of date and not designed for the Windows 7 so it crashes a lot and the numbers on the display jumps from random numbers constantly. I would probably go for something else, maybe the newer Axiom is a better choice. I have better experience with the Novation Impulse, but my next midi keyboard will probably be something from Nektar.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 20, 2014)

shapeshifter00 @ Sat Sep 20 said:


> I have no info regarding the Akai, but I do own the Oxygen 49 keys and I do not like it all. I had so much issues with it not working properly, no proper drivers, they are out of date and not designed for the Windows 7 so it crashes a lot and the numbers on the display jumps from random numbers constantly. I would probably go for something else, maybe the newer Axiom is a better choice. I have better experience with the Novation Impulse, but my next midi keyboard will probably be something from Nektar.



my oxygen works pretty good and i love it. and there lies the issue, these companies are making toys and provide that level of quality control. 
i had 2 other oxygen1 25 keys and the keys started to fail. 
so you might get a good batch of keyboards or not. it sucks.
so the inconsitencies with all the forum posts and reviews and mostly due to bad qc on cheap products.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 20, 2014)

I've had the AKAI for a while now, and am becoming less impressed with it. 

I don't find the action heavy, as some have said. If anything I find that there is not enough resistance, making it difficult to differentiate velocities, since the keys seem to fly down as soon as they're touched. It's not as bad as M-Audio keyboards in this respect though. 

What I am finding is that there is a strange behaviour with velocity. If I play a string of notes legato (i.e. with some overlapping), all the notes after the first become quieter. It's particularly noticeable with trills , where the first note sounds as played, and the rest of the trill almost vanishes. No idea what causes this. Possibly it's a deliberate behaviour that can be switched off, but I haven't read the manual yet.

Mine does suffer from the rattling buttons, but it's settled down a great deal, and can easily be solved by placing something soft, with a little bit of weight, over the offending buttons.


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 21, 2014)

rJames @ Sun Sep 21 said:


> I had a VMK 76 and it was not compact at all. But maybe when compared with ???
> 
> INHO DO NOT buy the Akai. I did and returned it immediately. The keyboard noise is not just loud it is annoying. Sounds like something metal underneath it is loose.
> 
> Ended up with a Roland A-88 which is awesome except that it has very few control knobs.



Yep, going back to my earlier comment in this thread, the keys on the Akai MPK88 are just far too noisy and that rattling sound is not nice.

The Roland 88 seems really promising - can you tell me more about it? Hopefully I can return the Akai and get another one. Does the Roland have a faster snapback on the keys? I mean, I can't for the life of me play fast repeated notes on the Akai, as I could with my Oxygen 61. The keys are just too heavy and clunky. Thinking maybe I should go back to 61 keys or maybe 76, as I'm starting to think that weighted 88 keys aren't so agile for precise midi input for perc and all of that good jazz...

W.


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 21, 2014)

So I just went and tried the Oxygen 88 at a local music store. The keys are much more comfortable for me, and not as hard and clunky as on the Akai. They don't have half as much noise as the Akai, and overall I like the layout on the oxygen much more. The modwheel is also much easier to move.

Unfortunately, they didn't have any sound module connected to the Oxygen 88, and they couldn't connect it to a computer (none had sounds), so I can't say how the velocity sensors are, and how it reacts to my playing. But so far so good, and I just hope Thomann lets me return the Akai MPK88 and give me a refund.

W.


----------



## Hawkes (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm done with M-Audio keyboards. I've had two of them fail on me. Should have learned my lesson with the first one. They both were great at first, but eventually they started sending out tons of random CC data. I wasn't hard on them, and I never moved either one a single time after setting them up in my studio.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 21, 2014)

I have Oxygen 88, I've had it since December. I'm very happy with it. Responses to my playing accurately. I love, how the keys feel. No problems with quality. It doesn't have DirectLink with FL Studio, but for most other DAWs it has.


----------



## proxima (Sep 21, 2014)

Hawkes @ Sun Sep 21 said:


> I'm done with M-Audio keyboards. I've had two of them fail on me. Should have learned my lesson with the first one. They both were great at first, but eventually they started sending out tons of random CC data. I wasn't hard on them, and I never moved either one a single time after setting them up in my studio.


I'm with you. I just took apart my Axiom 25 last night to see if there was anything I could do to get my mod wheel to stop giving random changes (it can't hold any value).

Has anyone compared the MPK249/261 to the old models and their competition (e.g. Panorama P4/P6) for key quality? Maybe an update to the MPK88 will be better? Noisy keys really bother me.


----------



## yves (Sep 21, 2014)

you might want to check the new Keylab 88 from Arturia.
It just came out and has a lot of cool features like breath controller input for example .
The ergonomics seems good as well . 
I do own the M-Audio oxygen 88 as well and it really hate it . Like someone else mentioned , you can't build something solid and pleasurable to play , especially with a weighted 88 note keyboard for $600 . I would stay away from M-Audio .
The Akai is better IMO but it's a bit clunky and noisy for my taste .
I hope that the Arturia keyboard will be the one for me . I haven't tried it yet but it looks promising . The keyboard action is from Fatar .
I did try the Kawai 88 note controller at NAMM . That felt really nice but there's no control , not even pitch wheel and Mod wheel . but you could get an extra controller for that stuff .


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 21, 2014)

yves @ Sun Sep 21 said:


> you might want to check the new Keylab 88 from Arturia.
> It just came out and has a lot of cool features like breath controller input for example .
> The ergonomics seems good as well .
> I do own the M-Audio oxygen 88 as well and it really hate it . Like someone else mentioned , you can't build something solid and pleasurable to play , especially with a weighted 88 note keyboard for $600 . I would stay away from M-Audio .
> ...



Oh wow, that Arturia Keylab 88 looks really nice. I don't see many places that sell it though.

W.


----------



## tokatila (Sep 21, 2014)

yves @ Sun Sep 21 said:


> you might want to check the new Keylab 88 from Arturia.
> It just came out and has a lot of cool features like breath controller input for example .
> The ergonomics seems good as well .
> I do own the M-Audio oxygen 88 as well and it really hate it . Like someone else mentioned , you can't build something solid and pleasurable to play , especially with a weighted 88 note keyboard for $600 . I would stay away from M-Audio .



I wholeheartedly agree, I have Oxygen 61 and it's very flimsy. As a piano player it's almost impossible to play anything cause the key response is so unpredictable (I have tried changing velocity curves). Maybe for EDM, but not for anything where you actually care about the dynamics.


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 21, 2014)

I've had the Oxygen 88 for about a year. It's okay; it's not the greatest in terms of velocity accuracy. Or either my playing is bad (which is also a likely contributor). We'll see how long it holds up.

Best keyboard I ever had was the Roland A90. A monster. But perfect until a couple of the sensor thingies failed. Still, I had it for 6 years before that happened. Shouldn't happen at all though for the price.

I initially looked into the Casios and liked the action there. Plan was to use it with my own custom built MIDI controller -- but of course, I've never built that -- so plan B was to use it with the Zero SL. Anyway, I went the Oxygen 88 route instead and not unhappy for it. 

Still, I would like a better controller though.

Mahlon

P.S. I do like the faders on the 88. They're very smooth. MOD wheel, too.


----------



## tack (Sep 21, 2014)

I have an Axiom 61 and the key bed is really underwhelming. Velocity is, as has been previously criticized (for the Oxygen anyway) extremely unpredictable. They keys have very obviously different response. A couple of the black keys can't be played reliably at all high up on the key. The quality overall is really dubious.

I'm holding out for the Behringer Motor 61 when it's released in December. Feature-wise it looks great, and the motorized faders are very cool. Unfortunately Behringer isn't the greatest name for consistent quality, but I'm hopefully optimistic about the Motor.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 21, 2014)

i have to admit i thinnk kind of different than some here... 

for me a big issue is that the keyboard is not that deep/big. it makes the workspace so cumbersome and uncomfortable. 
the arturia one is huge same as the akai. 
plus whats the deal with the akai pads? does poeple outside hiphop use them? 
arent they just like using the keys on the keyboard to make a perc sequence? 
is it much better? i have not find them useful at all and i think it takes real estate space. 
but maybe im missing/not learning something?


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 22, 2014)

gsilbers @ Sun Sep 21 said:


> i have to admit i thinnk kind of different than some here...
> 
> for me a big issue is that the keyboard is not that deep/big. it makes the workspace so cumbersome and uncomfortable.
> the arturia one is huge same as the akai.
> ...



Thing about pads is that they have two things separate from regular keys:

- an elastic (rubber) interface between you and the MIDI input. This means they can stand more repeated wear, and you don't have to fuck up your keys when you play those hard beats.

- larger area to hit. This makes it easier to be more expressive, as you don't have to hit the pad the exact same way (as you have to with a key - up and down in pretty much one dimension).

There are surely more factors, but these are the two that I have found.

W.


----------



## jcs88 (Sep 22, 2014)

gsilbers @ Sun Sep 21 said:


> i have to admit i thinnk kind of different than some here...
> 
> for me a big issue is that the keyboard is not that deep/big. it makes the workspace so cumbersome and uncomfortable.
> the arturia one is huge same as the akai.
> ...



I'm in a similar boat - it annoys me a little that the Arturia has a selling point of built in synth sounds; I don't want that and can't help but feel I'm paying for it.

I think the Akai 61 will be my next controller. I do like using pads when I can for percussion/drum grooves, I find it a little more natural playing them in than on the keys. I'm trying to get better at mapping cc and parameters so the knobs there are useful. It is incredibly bulky though so I'd have to re-build my desk drawer.


----------



## alextone (Sep 22, 2014)

I've had 2 Maudio keyboards, and both didn't last long with full time use (I think they're flimsy. Some keys stopped working, knobs were wobbly after a short time). Not planning on buying any more.

The Akai mpk88 i bought is excellent. Solid, reliable, etc... 

Everyone to their own of course, but given the choice of making the decision again, i'd buy another one.

Alex.


----------



## JBZeon (Sep 22, 2014)

Question for users of Roland A-88, how is the keyboard action?, noisy?, silent?, is there any velocity curves to select with this keyboard?, can you play pianissimo without difficulty?.


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 22, 2014)

alextone @ Mon Sep 22 said:


> I've had 2 Maudio keyboards, and both didn't last long with full time use (I think they're flimsy. Some keys stopped working, knobs were wobbly after a short time). Not planning on buying any more.
> 
> The Akai mpk88 i bought is excellent. Solid, reliable, etc...
> 
> ...



Sure, it's solid and reliable, but how do you cope with the modwheel not reacting from when it's all the way down? It takes about 10-15% of the range until the modwheel on my MPK88 starts to send MIDI data to CC1. It's hard to modulate stuff.

Also, you're not thrown off from the rattling sound inside the middle of the keyboard? Or the otherwise really loud keys?

W.


----------



## alextone (Sep 23, 2014)

Walid F. @ Mon Sep 22 said:


> alextone @ Mon Sep 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I've had 2 Maudio keyboards, and both didn't last long with full time use (I think they're flimsy. Some keys stopped working, knobs were wobbly after a short time). Not planning on buying any more.
> ...



I'm not having those problems here.

Modwheel works as it should, and i don't have a rattling sound. The keys aren't any louder than other keyboards i've owned and used. (I live in Europe, so i don't know if there's a manufacturing location difference )

Maybe i got a good one, i don't know.

Alex.


----------



## iMovieShout (Dec 2, 2019)

Anyone here have an M-Audio Oxygen 88? I've been given one (hardly used) and I'm having trouble getting it to output MIDI via either USB or MIDI Out port. I have the optional power supply, but that makes no difference except to light up the display.
The keybed feels great so would really like to get it working on Windows10 and Cubase 10.

Thanks in advance


----------

